# Suggest me a digital camera fast ... i want to purchase it in next 2 hours..so help



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

Which one is better

Sony cybershot w35, sony cybershot S650 or canon powershot A550?????????????????




Plz tell me fast ...i wanna purchase it in next 2 hours...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw a model Sony T100... I like it overall.... plus it has zoom function during movie mode tooo...

Have a look at  that b4 buying.. I think it arnd 16K a few months back.... And wat is ur Budget?


----------



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

hey i have bought today SOny cybershot W80...

is this good option bought by me...??

what is its current price in market according to u...

i Have got 1GB card and 3 year warranty...

i have bought it at Rs.15000 including taxes and also including sony carry case for camera..
is this good deal or not???/

hey also tell me when i will make movie or video through my w80 then audio will be also there or not?????/

i mean without audio there is nothing good in video

so plz telll me fast


----------



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes ofcourse u 'll have audio too.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 25, 2007)

as uve already bought it, why dun u check it yourself?
Also pls post some nice pics?.


----------



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

thank you..actually i have just come home and before using it in my hand I logged in here in this forum as I like this forum very much..

But guys U havnt told me anything about price... plz tell me is this a good deal or not..what is its price in other cities


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 25, 2007)

Same was the case bout me when i bought both of my PCs.
btw i dunno the price of dat cam.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Suggest me a digital camera fast ... i want to purchase it in next 2 hours..so he*

was there any particular reason for the hurry in buying the camera??  You could have waited for more suggestions to consider in this thread..

Well there were the Canon A570 IS & A710 IS both 7 megapixels and arnd the 15-16k mark.. Also the A570 IS has a 4x optical zoom n the A710 has a 6x optical and from my experience i've found that optical Image Stabilization of Canon is better than Sony's, though how much u notice it depends on ur usage..

Anyway congrats on ur purchase..

Btw Sony W80 is arnd 14.5k @ jjmehta along with a 1GB card... *www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/sony_handycam_pricing.htm


----------

